# Fishing--Koh Samui



## Glen10 (Jul 24, 2012)

Any of you have experience with charter boat fishing at Koh Samui/ Koh Phangan? If so, what did you catch and what was included? price? Any other fresh/ salt water fishing trip experiences in Thailand are also welcome--thanks!


----------

